# نبوة يوحنا المعمدان و سر عظمته



## same7na_2 (30 أبريل 2013)

​
*يحدثنا انجيل متى الاصحاح الحادي عشر عن عظمة يوحنا المعمدان أنه افضل من نبي و هو آخر أنبياء العهد القديم و لكن لماذا هو أفضل من نبي لأن كل أنبياء العهد القديم تنبأوا عن أمور خاصة بحياة السيد المسيح و لكنهم لم يرونها أما يوحنا المعمدان فرأي السيد المسيح و تقابل معه منذ أن كان جنينًا في بطن أمه أليصابات كما انه قام بعماد السيد المسيح و رأى الروح القدس نازلا عليه في هيئة جسمية مثل حمامة و سمع صوت الآب من السماء قائلا *
[/COLOR]" «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت».( مت 3 : 17 ) لذلك قال عنه السيد المسيح " الحق أقول لكم: لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان ولكن الأصغر في ملكوت السماوات أعظم منه."( مت 11 : 11 ) هذا ايضا يجعل الكنيسة في طقوسها و الحانها تضعه بعد السمائيين مباشرة و تقول ( اري بريسفيفين اي اهري ايجون = اشفع فينا ) التي تقال للعذراء و السمائيين و يوحنا المعمدان أما باقي القديسين فتطلب الكنيسة صلواتهم قائلة ( طوبه إم ابشويس إي إهري إيجون = أطلب من الرب عنا ) [/SIZE]
سؤال : ما المقصود بقول السيد المسيح " و لكن الاصغر في ملكوت السماوات أعظم منه " ؟
الاجابة : هناك تأملين في المقصود من هذه الاية 
1- ربما يقصد الاصغر السيد المسيح لأنه حسب الجسد أصغر من يوحنا المعمدان بستة أشهر 
2- يمكن أن يكون قصده كنيسة العهد الجديد التي تمتعت بفداء السيد المسيح و صلبه و أصبح لها نصيب في الفردوس فبعد انتقال أي عضو في كنيسة العهد الجديد لا يذهب إلى الجحيم كما ذهب يوحنا المعمدان لأنه عندما استشهد كان الفداء لم يتم بعد فدخلت روحه إلى الجحيم و لكن السيد المسيح بموته على الصليب و انفصال روحه الانسانية المتحدة باللاهوت عن جسده الانساني المتحد باللاهوت و نزلت روحه الانسانية المتحدة باللاهوت إلى الجحيم و أصعدت أرواح الأبرار الذين كانوا ينتظرون مجئ المسيا و فتح الفردوس و أدخلهم فيه هذا ما تردده الكنيسة في أعياد الصليب ( من قبل صليبه و قيامته المقدسة رد الانسان مرة أخرى و ارجعه إلى الفردوس = إيفول هيتين بيف اسطافروس نيم تيف اناسطاسيس اثؤواب افطاسطو إمبي رومي إن كيسوب إيخون إي بي باراذيسوس ) 
ربما هذا أيضًا ما يجعلنا نحتفل يعيد شم النسيم ثاني يوم عيد القيامة إشارة إلى تفتح الزهور في الربيع و الفردوس كان فيه اشجار و زهور و بالقيامة فتح الفردوس مرة أخرى فنتمتع بجمال زهور الفردوس 
 وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي. ( مت 11 : 14 ) 
سؤال : ما أوجه التشابه بين يوحنا المعمدان و إيليا النبي ؟ 


كلاهما كان بريا  ويوحنا هذا كان لباسه من وبر الإبل وعلى حقويه منطقة من جلد. وكان طعامه جرادا وعسلا بريا. ( مت 3 : 4 ) - ايليا " فانطلق وعمل حسب كلام الرب وذهب فأقام عند نهر كريث الذي هو مقابل الأردن.وكانت الغربان تأتي إليه بخبز ولحم صباحا وبخبز ولحم مساء، وكان يشرب من النهر. " ( 1 مل 17 : 5 ، 6 ) 
كلاهما كان لا يخاف قول الحق امام الملوك لأن يوحنا كان يقول لهيرودس: «لا يحل أن تكون لك امرأة أخيك!» ( مر 6 : 18 ) - ايليا "  ولما رأى أخآب إيليا قال له أخآب: [أأنت هو مكدر إسرائيل؟]فقال: [لم أكدر إسرائيل، بل أنت وبيت أبيك بترككم وصايا الرب وبسيرك وراء البعليم." ( امل 18 : 17 ، 18 ) 
كلاهما نال اضطهاد نتيجة قول الحق : يوحنا "  لأن هيرودس نفسه كان قد أرسل وأمسك يوحنا وأوثقه في السجن من أجل هيروديا امرأة فيلبس أخيه إذ كان قد تزوج بها. " ( مر 6 : 17 ) - ايليا "  فأرسلت إيزابل رسولا إلى إيليا تقول: [هكذا تفعل الآلهة وهكذا تزيد إن لم أجعل نفسك كنفس واحد منهم في نحو هذا الوقت غدا].( 1 مل 19 : 2 ) 
نلاحظ ان من شدد هجوم الملكين ( هيرودس و أخاب ) على كل من ( يوحنا المعمدان و ايليا النبي ) امرأتين ( هيروديا و ايزابل و هما يصفهما الكتاب انهما كانتا شريرتان ) و نلاحظ تقارب نوع شخصية كل من هيرودس و اخاب فكلاهما كان ضعيف الشخصية امام امرأته و هي التي تتخذ القرار و هو ينفذ فقط 
ملاحظة أخيرة في أوجه التشابه بين يوحنا المعمدان و إيليا أن كلاهما يسبق مجئ المسيح فيوحنا المعمدان سبق مجئ المسيح الاول و أعد الطريق أمامه و ايليا سوف يسبق مجئ المسيح الثاني 
 [هئنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف ( ملا 4 : 5 )
  ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا». ( لو 1 : 17 ) 

ربنا يبارك في هذه الكلمات لمجد اسمه القدوس له كل المجد و الكرامة إلى الابد آمين​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل وفيه تامل حلو اوى
فانتظار المذيد


----------



## grges monir (1 مايو 2013)

الكتاب المقدس  شامخ بنبواتة وبطريقة سردة لاحداث خلاص البشرية


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 مايو 2013)




----------

